# Chainsaw/blade??



## BarnickCustomCalls (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm planning on upgrading chainsaws soon. I guess I'm just curious on what you guys prefer for a good quality saw. Just have a craftsman now. Also wondering if anyone had used carbide tipped chains and are they worth it? Cutting these burls dulls these cheap chains like crazy


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm using a Husquavarna and love it but it was around 900.00...... (I went big)

I'm using a regular chain and just file it when it needs it, and every so often take them in to the local saw store to have them ground.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm a Stihl fan. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 4, 2015)

I grew up using Stihl, and for some reason, was always led to believe that no other saw came close to one.

When I started looking for a big saw, I did a lot of research. I spoke with people who I trusted with leading me in the right direction (namely @Kevin and @woodtickgreg ... no offense to anyone, of course). They basically both agreed that you really can't go wrong with either Stihl or Husqvarna. I stepped outside of my comfort zone, and purchased a used 394xp. I have no regrets. I love it so much, I plan to eventually get a 562xp to give me a little more versatility. 

If you're cutting dirty wood, you're going to dull any chain. Carbide chains are NOT cheap, and you have to have a diamond wheel to sharpen them, something most local shops probably don't have. I'd stick with semi-chisel chain and file it before it gets dull. The key is keeping them sharp. I've found it's MUCH easier to touch up a chain with a file stroke or two fairly often, than it is to try and sharpen one once it's too dull to cut butter. Knocking off all the bark and dirt that you can will go a long way in keeping a chain sharp, longer.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 4, 2015)

On the prepping side for burls, I've started pressure washing them to make it easier and it does show in how long chains and blades stay sharp.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2015)

Jonathan, you've learned well grasshopper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 4, 2015)

I think the most important question for you is, how much do you plan to use it and how big of a saw do you need? I bought a husky new a few years ago for felling trees and cutting rounds and bolts. The deal breaker on it was it was the best price right then for that size saw in this area. Then I ended up buying a small Stihl for bucking branches and working around my mill. Both have their place and both do great.
As for chains I use standard chains recommended for my saws. I do a nice sharpening at the house on them and then touch them up out in the field.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Feb 4, 2015)

We'll I guess first of all I don't want to spend a fortune on one. Right now I'm using an 18" craftsman. I'd like to get something just a little bit bigger. I won't be using it a super lot. Mainly just cutting up the stash of burls I have on hand and have spotted


----------



## justallan (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm not sure, but I think Craftsman saws are made by either Poulan or Echo and tagged Craftsman. I used a Poulan Pro and a splitting maul for a season cutting firewood and that little saw bought me my Husky and a pretty decent wood splitter.
I do like my Husky 455 though and they go for $400.
Another idea is putting an add on your local craigslist or the yard sale site for your community, you may get lucky.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2015)

justallan said:


> I'm not sure, but I think Craftsman saws are made by either Poulan or Echo and tagged Craftsman.


Craftsman saws are made bu poulan.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Like Kevin and others I go with the Huskys mine are both the 365 special they have served me well for many years, I finally got tired of bending over the tailgate to sharpen the chain and broke down and bought one of the cheap HF electric sharpeners for $29 and man I wish I had done it years ago, does a decent quick job, then I take the grinder to the rakers, I sharpen 10-12 at a time and just throw 3-4 in the basket when I head out and no time wasted in the field sharpening.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 10, 2015)

Has anyone else used a Dolmar? I had one for about 10 years and really got along well with it. I had thought about getting a bigger one for ripping lumber. They are a German built chainsaw in the class of the better Husqvarna saws.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 10, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Has anyone else used a Dolmar? I had one for about 10 years and really got along well with it. I had thought about getting a bigger one for ripping lumber. They are a German built chainsaw in the class of the better Husqvarna saws.


My brother, who is a big vintage Johnny Red guy, has a smaller Dolmar that he uses for liming and really likes it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Has anyone else used a Dolmar?



I have a PS 5100 S and it's a screamer. It's not running right now neither is my 395XP just got the sawmill and truck running today - been machinery repair day today and I'm not through. But yes I limb with the Dolmar and love it almost as much as my 346XP. I take the Dolmar as a backup to my 346. I run Husky, Stihl, and Dolmar I like and use all three brands but J'red Makita Echo they all make great saws. The way I buy a saw (usually) is determine what I will use it for, then I narrow down to a cc range I want for that purpose, then I look at all the professional grade saws by every major manufacturer that makes pro grade saws and I compare everything I can get my hands on from specs t user reviews to price to servica avaialability and warranty local available etc. then I buy. 

I might buy a used saw I might buy a new saw but I always do tons of research. I don't own a single pro grade saw that I don't like and although I have mostly Husky I also run a Stihl and a Dolmar. The only cc class I do not have is a 60cc and I really wanted to buy a Stihl MS361 when they came out but now they aren't available and maybe there's a better saw in that class now I have not researched it in a few years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> it does show in how long chains and blades stay sharp.



What does a chainsaw blade look like? I've never seen one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> What does a chainsaw blade look like? I've never seen one.



It looks just like the one on my sawzall....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> It looks just like the one on my sawzall....





I gotta see it then.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 10, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2015)

That's not a chainsaw. It doesn't have a chain.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I gotta see it then.



You could argue that the individual teeth on a chainsaw chain are each a single blade.....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> You could argue that the individual teeth on a chainsaw chain are each a single blade.....



I couldn't argue it because I am too used to the accepted industry definitions and terminology, but you might be able to make a successful argument with it. It seems these days almost anything goes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Feb 11, 2015)

Had a little time do do some searching on the internet today. Think I'm gonna go with the husky. Maybe the 365 but not exactly sure yet. Just gotta get on the ball cutting and selling some wood to help with the cost  The wife won't get so mad when I use that money to buy one haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 11, 2015)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> Had a little time do do some searching on the internet today. Think I'm gonna go with the husky. Maybe the 365 but not exactly sure yet. Just gotta get on the ball cutting and selling some wood to help with the cost  The wife won't get so mad when I use that money to buy one haha


I have a 365, it's a good saw with ample power. I run a 20" bar on it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

Greg many guys bought a 365 and converted them to a 372 by grinding the transfer plate off and I think modifying the transfer cover or something. They are the same basic saws. Do you know anything about this?

Derek does your saw have the decompression valve on the top of the cylinder or the side? The newer 365's are supposed to have it on the top - if it's on the side of the jug you got an older one which, isn't necessarily a bad thing. Does your saw have the XT designation? 

One thing Husky does much better than Stihl is manufacture a higher quality mid grade saw such as you just bought. Stihl's mid grade saws are just homeowner grade that have been upgraded somewhat in certain areas but are still mostly plastic and still made with that clam shell design. Husky takes their pro grade saws and detunes them but you still get a pro quality saw with a magnesium case at considerable savings. SO in other words you made a good choice you'll be happy with that saw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't know of that mod Kevin, but there is a big bore kit available for them.


----------

